

Questionify - Q&A-Powered customer support  - hajrice
http://www.questionify.com

======
hajrice
I hate to spam, but I thought this app could maybe help you/your startup.
Questionify is at the early stage and I'm following the lean startup
principle, so I'm looking for the initial customers.

How is Questionify different from GetSatisfaction/Tenderapp/Uservoice?
Questionify is a Q&A platform that lets your customers ask questions. Your
employees answer them through the web interface or by email(you get an email
every time someone asks a question) and your support page is updated in a
matter of seconds. You can upload screenshots or paste YouTube URLs in
answers, we'll convert them and prettify the answers.

Fully brandable. Questionify is full brandable, you can style it by uploading
your company's logo, setting the brand colors.

No registration necessary for posting a question. Your customers dont have to
register on Questionify to post a question, questions are monitored through
the Pending Questions tab.

Subscribe to a question. On every question page, customers can subscribe to a
question(by leaving their email) and get notified when that question is
answered or if the current answer is changed. Customers can leave their email
when creating a question and they're automatically added to the question's
subscriber list.

Questions are sorted by category and views. Every question belongs to a
category which you can create/edit/update/delete, questions belong to
categories. For instance, if Hacker News was using Questionify, some
categories would be: issues, submitting a post, jobs, etc. Every time you open
up a question it's rank is increased by one(backend: questions have a views
field which is auto incremented by 1 upon every question view) so that your
home page shows the 10 most viewed questions for each category.

I'd love to hear your thoughts, opionions, questions. I'm always on HN so
expect a immediate response.

